# Why does my digital camera repeatedly corrupt my SD cards?



## Kataangel (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a Nikon Coolpix S210. Every time I take a picture, there's a certain chance that the whole SD card in my camera will become corrupted. I'm not sure why this is happening but could this be related to when I accidently dropped the camera because the battery can sometimes become loose.

Can anyone please tell me how I can fix my camera so that it stops corrupting my SD cards?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Certainly sounds like the first place to look is your Battery / Battery Holder. if the power fails whilst the card is being written to, there is an uncertainty about where the written data might go when the remaining battery voltage in the camera reaches a certain threshold.

I also found my battery cover on my Coolpix 4300 had lost a small plastic retainer that keeps the battery cover in the right place. Allows the cover to stay partly open. I have used Scotch Tape (Sellotape but NOT Sellotape) to hold the cover in position. The scotch tape doesn't dry out like normal sellotape, leaves no or little residue and so is easier to remove and replace when required. Perhaps finding a way to stabilise your Battery in the Battery compartment is the first step in sorting your problem.


----------



## Kataangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Did the little orange plastic thing that kept the battery in fall out of your camera too? :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I am not sure what you are talking about since we have two different camera s from the same manufacturer.
My battery is found behind a "spring loaded door" which is opened by "sliding and lifting". The catch that holds the door flat against the bottom of the battery has broken from the camera body allowing the battery to push it open. I used tape to keep it in place and avoid further damage.

I am not suggesting that you can fix your damage the same way that I fixed mine but I do think that your first point of repair is to create a fix to hold the battery securely in place to see if loss of battery contact is the reason for the problem.
I do not know the physical design of the camera or battery so I cannot offer anything concrete as an idea. Perhaps using tape , elastic bands, a bit of string or whatever you have handy that will keep the battery firmly in place whilst you experiment. Unfortunately it's that or taking it to a camera repair shop to see what they can do for you.


----------



## Kataangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok I'll try that to see if it works.


----------

